# to induce mass blooming...



## paphioboy (Aug 5, 2007)

anybody got any tips to share to induce orchids to produce a mass display of blooms? I mean, some of us may have large plants of certain species (or hybrids) which bloom only a little at a time...or some plants that may require certain stimulus to bloom (drying out/cooling)... i need help with my brassavola nodosa which is a large plant, but produces only 2 or 3 spikes at a time, although it sends up many new growths... it is grown in high light and fed regularly... any suggestions?tq


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2007)

That's that d_ _ n plant that I've had for years and won't bloom!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Aug 6, 2007)

I remember someone suggesting once to dust the plant down with lime and then washing it off after a minute or so. Help give nodosa and its hybrids a boost, maybe that will help? Ive begon doing it in spring and midsummer, cant say I notice exceptional changes, but I can't say it's hurt.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2007)

Did it bloom more than before?


----------



## Scooby5757 (Aug 6, 2007)

Can't say it did  ....but it may be the kick in the pants this one needs. The other option is to place it closer to the trash can.


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 6, 2007)

In my experience, the only thing that works is growing the plants as well as possible with multiple leading growths. Even then, it's just a matter of timing and luck. Some plants are much easier to bloom in a mass display- dendrochilums, dendrobiums, stanhopeas, oncidiums and others are a bit tougher, requiring very vigorous leading growths. 
With paphs, species that grow quickly and bloom easily are the best bets, such as Paph sukhakulii, Paph villosum and their hybrids.


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2007)

Some of these guys also cue into big temp and watering fluctuations to gear them up for a big show.

So cool/dry winters and hot/humid summers can get them to bloom in big shows.

Its hard to quantify how big a difference, but I would try a 20degree (F) difference between winter and summer night lows. Cut winter water (and fertilizer) till the pseudobulbs start to crinkle a bit. When you start to see new growth in the spring dramaticaly increase the water again.


----------

